# More Butterflies than last year?



## StormFeather (Aug 21, 2013)

In various conversations with family and friends, I've heard plenty of people comment that they've seen far more butterflies around and about this year, in comparison to the last couple of years.  My own garden seems to be filled with white butterflies (not too sure which ones, they all look so similar in this chart http://c1292668.r68.cf3.rackcdn.com/ID-Guide.pdf), and Gatekeepers.

I've also seen the common blue in my parents garden which I haven't seen for a very long time, and yesterday at Knole Park, I was lucky enough to see loads more gatekeepers on near the garden walls:







So, I was wondering if it's just us in the SE of the UK, or if others have noticed an increase in their area.

NB, in trying to find out more info, I found a link to this site where you can count butterflies and submit your results, on more than one occasion, and in more than one place - it's open until the end of the month, so if you want to take part, go here:  big butterfly count


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 21, 2013)

I've seen lots in the garden here, (here being near the coast, halfway between Kent and Cornwall). Most of them are smallish and look white.


I always let some nettles grow in the garden, but I don't know if this is a factor.


----------



## Zahhak (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not aware of any studies, but I've certainly seen a lot more butterflies (and dragonflies, for that matter) this year. I also have a lot more than usual cases of butterflies trying to maul me, but that's for another time.

Maybe butterflies competed with bees?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm seeing loads more Butterflies here in the east of Scotland.

As for Bees. My brother's five hives produced 90 kilos of honey in 2011, last year it was 20 kilos and he had to start feeding them in July (normally you don't have to do this until the onset of winter I believe). By Spring this year, all five hives were full of dead Bees and he's having to start all over. 

I believe (but don't quote me) that 70% of the Scottish Bee population was wiped out last year. There are many factors regarding the Bee collapse (pesticide, Varroa mite, sterile Queens) I've never heard of Butterflies being a factor though.

I've not see one Wasp this year (many were caught out by the warm start followed by one of the coldest Junes on record).


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 22, 2013)

I saw several small tortoiseshells yesterday at a garden centre. I think they're the first I've seen for several years.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep. Go look at my piccies in my recent blog! Loads of butterflies. Seen all different ones too - the whites, the browns, the fritilaries, the peacocks, the admirals, ringlets, tortoiseshells...  

Also seen shed loads of bees, but I saw loads of bees last year. Only seen one wasp and that was stuck in our conservatory.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 22, 2013)

Same here in Shropshire. Tortoiseshells and white butterflies. Few wasps. Few bees in my garden (flowers) but quite a lot next door (vegetables such as runner beans).


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 22, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> I've not see one Wasp this year (many were caught out by the warm start followed by one of the coldest Junes on record).


I've only seen wasps in the last two or three weeks.


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 22, 2013)

I've got loads of bees of different types in the garden - the seem to love the cornflowers, (I'll be trying to photo some to try and identify them), and we seem to have plenty of wasps, but less that a normal hot summer, and in my mind they seem smaller.  

At our local pub, where I was having lunch with a friend on Tuesday, they had called in the exterminator to clear two large wasps nests for the next day.  The wasps were extremely attracted to my pea and ham soup - actually landing on the soup in the bowl, and my sons bbq sauce.

Lovely photos Mouse - I haven't seen a Peacock butterfly for years!


----------



## Kylara (Aug 22, 2013)

We have loads of butterflies, especially cabbage whites....also had to annihilate two hornet nests (!) this year which is weird, a house down the road has beehives so we always have a nice load of bees, but definitely more butterflies this year, of all types I think...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2013)

StormFeather said:


> At our local pub, where I was having lunch with a friend on Tuesday, they had called in the exterminator to clear two large wasps nests for the next day.  The wasps were extremely attracted to my pea and ham soup - actually landing on the soup in the bowl, and my sons bbq sauce.


 
Some fascinating facts about wasps

wasps - Keele University


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 22, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> Some fascinating facts about wasps
> 
> wasps - Keele University



Thanks for that! I find them quite fascinating, although I think I should be a bit wary of them, as I was stung  seven times on the thigh by one (it had managed to get inside my trousers, which I had just ironed before putting them on), when I was pregnant.  The immediate site swelled up straight away, and the inflammation encircled the entire thigh.  And, being pregnant, there was little I could do about it!


----------



## Zahhak (Aug 22, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> I've never heard of Butterflies being a factor though.



I meant "maybe bees and butterflies competed for resources and with bee populations rapidly declining, the butterflies are filling the niche left behind"


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2013)

Zahhak said:


> I meant "maybe bees and butterflies competed for resources and with bee populations rapidly declining, the butterflies are filling the niche left behind"


 
I see what you mean....more available food means more Butterflies


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 22, 2013)

And moths....


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I'll be honest I've not noticed more butterflies, but I've certainly had more caterpillars munching my greenery than usual! I tend to leave them to it so long as it's not too unsightly.

I, too, haven't seen many wasps; they usually try to set up nests in my shed but none this year. There were quite a few early on but not so many later. Bees on the other hand have been doing pretty well in my garden (North Scotland and very little arable land so not so much pesticide use) though they seem smaller than usual. I know very little about them but maybe the larger varieties have suffered more and the smaller ones have picked up the slack. Whatever there's certainly plenty of them whizzing around my flowers  Also I have noticed that my pea and bean pods seem better filled than usual, as in a greater number of peas and beans rather than size, which suggests good polination.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 23, 2013)

Just for those folk that don't want wasps
Waspinator
Also available at Amazon.

Wasps are good at getting rid of pests but many folk prefer to destroy them anyway. This is a more friendly option. I don't know if it actually works but I think it's better than killing them. I've got a Waspinator in my attic and (so far) have never had a wasp's nest there. I did have a nest in my shed one year but went with a new  plastic shed when it needed replaced (wasps can't make a nest out of plastic unless they've mastered the art of using a 3D printer) and, so far, nothing there since.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 1, 2013)

I've just walked up to the shops (literally - they're at the top of the hill) and I counted (well, estimated, because they wouldn't keep still for long enough to count above twelve) more than a dozen white butterflies (the ones with two grey/black dots near the back of the wing) and at least five bees (smallish bumble bees) on a single lavender bush in my front garden.

I've never seen so many butterflies in the garden at one time, never mind on one plant.



Almost makes me wish I had a camera in my phone.


----------



## Dave (Sep 1, 2013)

I've also been recording for the big butterfly count and quite surprised at the number, especially the Gatekeepers. But also seen Small and Large Whites, Small Tortoiseshells, Red Admiral and Comma. I saw over 20 different Gatekeepers in one day.

I couldn't say if there were more or less than last year. Last year the rain affected things though. The weather is important because some Butterflies lay eggs more than once a year. 

Research shows that Butterflies are susceptible to Neonicotinoids just like bees, so I don't think there is an either/or argument there. There has been loss of habitats too, so not sure if there is a single explanation regarding the bee population.

I help to manage a local park and we have also had lots of bees this year. The bees are loving the thistle-like plants such as Cardoons and Teasels. Many non-native flowers that gardeners plant look stunning, but are unliked by bees. It is important to plant gardens for wildlife as well as colour!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 1, 2013)

Dave said:


> It is important to plant gardens for wildlife as well as colour!


Definitely.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 1, 2013)

Saw a clouded yellow yesterday -- first time in years.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 1, 2013)

News on the Bee front: My brother went to clean out his hives whilst he waited for a chance to repopulate them and discovered a swarm had moved into one of them. He gave me some details on  why a prolonged stay looked hopeful from the insect squatters (most of which I didn't understand) but, more importantly, perhaps it's a sign that the bee population is starting to recover in this area.


----------



## River Boy (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone suggested to me it was just because it was a warmer and drier year, but not sure if there's any genuine research into that.

If I was really optimistic I'd like to say it's because farmers are doing better on the issue of pesticide use and so there are less caterpillars being lost, but farmers have never made me feel optimistic about native wildlife before.


----------

